#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > PRODUCTIE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Dit is geen rotzooi!!

## crazydj16

Ik kwam deze foto tegen op de saait van mn school, en moest hem even posten. Vanavond is het kerstgala op school, in de aula draait bram (TB) en op het binnenplein staat het geweldige schoolteam!!

Hieronder op de foto, een deel van de geweldige apparatuur van school!


Op deze foto ziet u... van boven naar beneden
[list][*]de geweldige pc van dj robin (the man behind the mouse of plastic!), compleet illegaal, met gecrackte versie van pcdj, en natuurlijk de meest verrote mp3-tjes! Natuurlijk bediend met de niet bijgeleverde no-name muis!
[*]Op de pc ligt het apparaat met toekomst! Een echte DAP audio enkele cd-speler, met pitch control & jog-dail!!
[*]En natuurlijk een echte yamaha mixer, waarvan volgens hun de main-out het niet deed. Snappen nu echter hoe het zit, nadat ik vorige week heb verteld dat je main-out niet hetzelfde is als de AUX uitgang![/list]

Ik moest dit echt even met jullie delen<img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>



-----------------------
konnie danse' darom  doek techniek
MSN: osseweye@bart.nl

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Schuiner kon je de foto echt niet maken heb ik de indruk ?

en by the way... nog iemand die een lesje kabels oprollen nodig heeft.

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## crazydj16

Misschien dat jij ze dat lesje wil geven, ik besteed geen moeite meer aan dat school gebeuren, 1 groot drama daar<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Maar als jij je vrije tijd erin wil steken.. leef je uit!! 

grtz

-----------------------
konnie danse' darom  doek techniek
MSN: osseweye@bart.nl

----------


## FiëstaLj

Scholen zijn altijd een puinhoop...

er is geen budget en dus komen er altijd prutsers... maarja...

heb me er een tijdje druk om gemaakt, nu heb ik zoiets van klooi maar wat aan ! <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## crazydj16

Ja dat heb ik me ook maar voorgenomen, maarja het wordt steeds gekker, en dan heb ik soms ff moeite om me intehouden<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Disco in september ook, school huurt drijf in show, komt met 1 kw geluid met speakers in tegenfase, paar deffecten, en soundlep cd-spelertje. Vangen daar 1200 piek voor, en feest zelf was 3x nix. 

Kortom drama, en voor 2000 piek zetten wij daar complete show met intelligent e.d. niet. En voor 800 piek minder kan je daar best nog wat leuks maken. Dan hebben ze al zoweinig finaciele middelen (zeggen ze) maar besteed het dan aan een beetje goed spul, en niet zulke prutsers.

grtz

-----------------------
konnie danse' darom  doek techniek
MSN: osseweye@bart.nl

----------


## )jeroen(

Onze school hangt/staat vol met zeer goede licht/geluid apparatuur (LEMactiefsetje kan net niet hard genoeg), maar nee, op schoolfeesten komt een disco en die zal hun eigen lichten wel gebruiken, zetten ze daar 2 statieven neer met een zwarte houten balk erop: Daaraan hangt: 4 pinspots 1 wildmoon 1 derby 1 150w strobo. EN DAT VOOR 1000 man. Ze gebruiken dan wel de boxen van school. Mengpaneel is van hunzelf net als dubbele cd speler (JB en numark). Ik bedoel, als je zelf niet genoeg licht/ of geluid heb, HUUR of gebruik het spul van school. Maar nu krijgen we al die saaie schoolfeesten door deze disco.

Gr.

)jeroen(

----------


## Rob

ja wij hadden gisteren ook gala van school ( vrijdag ) en daar werd het licht en geluid verzorgt door soundcheck holland jemig ik had alleen nog nooit zulke klootzakken gezien wat een slechte lui.

de apparatuur was allemaal puik in orde rijen pars en ook wat scan nu heeft de hebben de hele avond de scans stil gehangen en de parren hebben helemaal geen beweging in gezeten die hebben de hele avond op rood staan hangen. en het geluid was helemaal uit den boze de hele avond een beetje limb bizkit en trance staan draaien

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Hebben ze het hier toch beter aangepakt, mijn school huurt gewoon de plaatselijke dixo af voor ons.. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> 
En dan in de aula een mooie nieuwe SGM lichttafel (voldoet goed voor ons) met theaterspots d'rop... en voor de kerstmusical wordt er nog vanalles bijgehuurd wat ik morgen ga versjouwen! 
En wij hebben elke pauze dixo, waarvan ik er 4 per week draai (op de 10 pauze die we hebben), dus eigenlijk best goed geregeld bij ons.. Als het goed is mag ik binnenkort nog een heel schoolfeest draaien, zal eens kijken of ik daar wat foto's kan maken... Da's qua licht misschien nie zo hoogstaand (2 showtec Tornado's is het enige intelligente spul dat we gebruiken), maar als het feest eenmaal loopt maakt dat toch nie zo uit vind ik

Greetz, *Dee*jaysOnly (iCe)

----------


## DJ Productions

Hij sjouwt het ik sluit het morgen aan<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

Bekijk de site en teken het gastenboek!

----------


## TB

He leon....was een mooi feesie he

dus kan je mij ff een lol doen en ff een paar pic voor me plaatsen..van de mensen die aan het dansen zijn...

alvast bedankt

TB

----------


## crazydj16

Ook geen punt.. bij crazydj<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>








grtz

-----------------------
konnie danse' darom  doek techniek
MSN: osseweye@bart.nl

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Zal dat lekker stinken, met al die armen omhoog!!<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Maar was wel gezellie zo te zien.

Groeten, Remco

----------


## -Dj-

troep school gefen ze nog schoolfeesten op school weheheh arme school. Wij hebben 3 schoolfeesten voor bovenbouw (3 leerjaar + hoger)
word gehoudelijk in Club Hollywood te Eindhoven en De Danssalon te Eindhoven..

tja daar ken je niet tegen op he  :Smile: 

-----------------------
Hold always one bullet in your pocket not for the enemy but for yourself.

----------


## Remco vd Werff

> citaat:
> troep school gefen ze nog schoolfeesten op school weheheh arme school. Wij hebben 3 schoolfeesten voor bovenbouw (3 leerjaar + hoger)
> word gehoudelijk in Club Hollywood te Eindhoven en De Danssalon te Eindhoven..
> 
> tja daar ken je niet tegen op he 
> 
> -----------------------
> Hold always one bullet in your pocket not for the enemy but for yourself.



Doe jij eens wat aan je taal-/interpunctiegebruik!! Dit is toch niet meer te ontcijferen<img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle>

Ik ben trouwens heel erg blij voor je hoor, met je fijne schoolfeesten....

Groeten, Remco

----------


## TB

-dj- als leon langs komt met ze werk begint onze aula toch erguh veel op een dixotheek te lijken!!


En Remco....na afloop zijn alle deuren op gegaan<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

TB

----------


## Rob

in dj`s profiel staat dat hij 19 is maar dat betwijfel ik aan dat domme gezwets te zien lijkt hij wel 11 of 12.

----------


## Remco vd Werff

We hebben inderdaad ongeveer 5 verjaarsdagen van Drazic -DJ- gemist, een maand geleden was hij nog 14/15 jaar en stond er een internetpagina in zijn profiel. Tja.....

Groeten, Remco

----------


## ralph

> citaat:
> in dj`s profiel staat dat hij 19 is maar dat betwijfel ik aan dat domme gezwets te zien lijkt hij wel 11 of 12.



Ik geloof best dat ie 19 is, misschien nog wel ouder. Maar ik geloof ook dat ie nog steeds in de eerste klas brugklas zit en dus nog heeeeeeel lang naar die supergezelligenergensinhetlandbetergeorganiseerde schoolfeestjes toe kan.
Veel plezier pik!<img src=icon_smile_kisses.gif border=0 align=middle>

Ralph,
Sounddesigner

----------


## Rob

oh hier heb ik al wat anders gevonden

http://web.icq.com/wwp?Uin=93388896

keiharde feiten

en dit is zijn website nog meer keiharde feiten 

http://drazzflex.cjb.net/

19 he flikker toch op.

----------


## Rob

zo zo onze -dj- drazz kapt ermee hij is gestopt met zijn drive-in
al zijn spullen zijn te koop op de snuffelsite

----------


## TB

ja jongens allemaal lekker boeiend!

TB

----------


## TB

misschien niet geheel onbelangrijk...wat er hing en stond.

Geluid:
Setje Hoffman per kant 1500 watt (weet niet wat erin zat, ut was niet van mij) klonk best goed.
2 gemini cd-spelers+gemini mengpaneel
en wat snoeren e.d.

Licht:
Strobo 2700 watt
2x martin robocolor
2x punisher
4x par 56 met dmx t-bar
en dit allemaal aan 3 meter truss.

Het licht was eigenlijk wat te weinig...maar de organisator wilde geen licht bij huren dus dan maar zo.



TB

----------


## crazydj16

Ach al met al een toppie feestje.. kheb me goed vermaakt!

Wel jammer dat het licht niet werd bijgehuurd..nu moest ik betalen voor mn entree<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

grtz

-----------------------
konnie danse' darom  doek techniek
MSN: osseweye@bart.nl

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:
> Hij sjouwt het ik sluit het morgen aan<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>



Jaja, dat viel wel mee dacht ik zo ej! Hehehe, nee twas weer gezellig vandaag lekker bouwen aan die zooi, dat kan ik wel een paar daagjes doen. Nou ff een paar goeie uitvoeringen maken volgende week (voor de onwetenden: kerstmusical bij ons op school wordt altijd uitgebreid qua licht & geluid, foto's ga ik morgen maken dus die post ik nog).


Nog even over die foto's: die Gemini mixer, ben je daar echt tevreden over? Kheb um wel eens onder de vingers gehad maar ik vond met die faders maar slecht te werken hoor...

Greetz, *Dee*jaysOnly (iCe)

----------


## TB

die gemini mixer is best een lekker ding om mee te draaien...de faders vind ik juist wel prettig.

niet te stroef en niet te soepel maar gewoon lekker.

Wat vind jij dan niet lekker aan de faders?

TB

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Kweet niet 100% zeker dat 't hetzelfde model was, maar hij lijkt er wel verdacht veel op. Tsja... die faders, ik heb ze persoonlijk lekker soepel. Die op m'n Tehringer zijn natuurlijk ook nie alles, maar komen veel dichter in de buurt! Tsja, tis maar net wat je liever hebt he, ik vind de knopjes van de eq. van de DX500 weet k*t met peren... hadden ze zo'n beetje rubber o.i.d. op moeten doen voor een betere grip. En opvallender kleurtje voor kills en ga zo maar door... o well, nothings perfect

Greetz, *Dee*jaysOnly (iCe)

----------


## michiel

Jammer dat ik er niet bij kon zijn, volgende keer beter!

En de foto's zijn me al bekend

En probeer volgende keer die Hoek over te halen om wat meer licht te huren, dan word het nog mooier!



Groeten, michiel

----------


## Niek...

Valt het jullie ook op dat -DJ- (of moet ik DJ Drazz zeggen?) in 1 keer niks meer antwoord? Normaal is hij heel snel met zijn onbegrijpbare wartaal...

En sinds meneer -DJ- heet woont hij ook ineens in A'dam...

ff wat nuttigers:





> citaat:TB:
> Licht:
> Strobo 2700 watt
> 2x martin robocolor
> 2x punisher
> 4x par 56 met dmx t-bar
> en dit allemaal aan 3 meter truss.



Ik neem aan dat je niet niet allemaal op die 3 mtr truss gepropt hebt, dusse: zet je die t-barren op statief?

Ik weet dat die dude niet meer wou bijhuren, maar dat vind ik nu echt geen gezicht. Alleen statiefjes kan wel, maar dan moet er geen truss opstelling bij naast staat...

Greetz Niek

----------


## TB

nou jah gepropt....truss zat vol...maar dat zag er dan wel goed uit vind ik zelf...

waarom zou ik het niet aan een truss hangen niek, staat toch opzich netjes?

TB

----------


## crazydj16

Als voorbeeld voor het truss verhaal (speciaal voor TB... ben weer te goed he<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>)



De jongen op de foto is de collega van TB.





-----------------------
konnie danse' darom  doek techniek
MSN: osseweye@bart.nl

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Hangt die Fourbar met nylonbandjes op ??? <img src=icon_smile_dead.gif border=0 align=middle>

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## TB

jah stijn...die hangen met nylonbandjes!!!

Het hangt toch of niet soms?


TB

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Mhz... Ik zeg  niets...

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## CyberNBD

Tssssss zaten ze te zeiken over mijn truss die onder een andere hing, maar die hing wel stevig vast en was extra gezekerd..  Vind dit er echt niet doorkunnen hoor... Vraag me af waarom ik 75 piek per clamp uitgeef, en dan nog es veiligheidskabels...

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## TB

jah een ty reppie is net zo stevig!

En kosten een gulden per dingetje ofzo?

TB

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

JA HOOR !! JE VERGIST JE NIET !! DIT IS WEL DEGELIJK HET PRO SOUND & LIGHT FORUM !!! <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## CyberNBD

Tie rappie even stevig als een dougty triggerclamp?? DACHT HET NIET <img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle>
maarjah, tis jouw drive in... ik speel veilig, namelijk niet zo prettig om een T4 op je kop te krijgen.

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Arie de W

Er zijn verschillende tyrip fabrikanten en de kwaliteit varieert van goed tot slecht als je echt goede gebruik kan er inprenciepe niks mis gaan maar zorg wel voor een veilige situatie

Arie

----------


## ralph

Kan iemand van de ty-rip gebruikers zo vriendelijk zijn om mij een kopie van zijn certificaat voor het gebruik van die dingen in de trussing toe te zenden?

Waar heb jij veilig leren werken TB? bij de plaatselijke DHZ zaak?

Kom op zeg! Als je zo bij mij aan zou komen, zou ik je naar huis sturen! (als opdrachtgever is dat...)

Ralph,
Sounddesigner

----------


## Reemski

Hee jongens, 

Als we toch massaal overgaan op de Ty-rep...
Ik heb er nog wel een aantal te koop wegen het overgaan op klemmen <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>.

En stevig zijn ze zeker. Worden ook gebruikt door de politie bij een tekort aan handboeien. Als je een beetje handig bent zijn ze zelfs herbruikbaar. 

Maar heren.... OP = OP.

----------


## Rv

> citaat:Vraag me af waarom ik 75 piek per clamp uitgeef, en dan nog es veiligheidskabels...



75 gulden per clamp? Amai! Wat krijg je daarvoor?

____
Rv.

----------


## CyberNBD

Deze: 

Zijn wel duur maar echt handige dingen, geen last van vlindermoeren, je kan ze in alle richtingen hangen en je moet het apparaat niet vasthouden tijdens aandraaien.  Vind het echt handige dingen, heb tegenwoordig alleen nog maar deze, bahalve voor de parren (T4 weer wel).

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## djdabounce

Nou ik geloof -dj- is weg dat zei die al óp een of ander onderwerp. Ziet er wel leuk uit maar ik had meer truss genomen want het is wel een heel kort stukje. Maareeh lang leve de T4 bar.<img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Nou dag hoor.

----------


## TB

Beste cyber,

Het geld groeit me nou eenmaal niet op me rug....helaas!
En dan bezuinig wel op die dingen dan op me geluid app.


Stijn, ik ben blij dat je het met me eens ben!!!

TB

----------


## CyberNBD

Ik heb nooit gezegd dat je clamps van 75 piek per stuk moet kopen, ik wil alleen maar zeggen dat je ook een beetje op de veiligheid moet letten.  Mij groeit het geld ook niet op de rug en ik koop ook liever een cd speler dan een berg clamps en weet ik wat nog allemaal, maar veiligheid gaat voor!!! (tenminste bij mij toch...).  Er zijn genoeg clamps die echt niet veel kosten, en dan hangt je spul tenminste goed vast en is het gekeurd.  De verzekering gaat lachen als er een T4 naar beneden kiepert, moet maar iemand met z'n zatte kop een goeie stoot tegen geven of eens aan rammelen en het ligt af, zeker als het zo laag hangt.

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Niek...

En toch wil even mijn excuses aanbieden voor mijn reactie waarbij ik zei dat alles op 3 mtr. truss "gepropt" was.

Mijn probleem was dat ik




> citaat:4x par 56 met dmx t-bar



verdraaide naar 4 x t-4 met par 56's. Dat zou dus 16 parren beteken. Ik vond het al zo creatief "gepropt": 16 parren, wat effectejes en rook(?) op 3 mtr truss!?

Greetz Niek

----------


## Mark

Als een tie-rip 10 cent kost, dan ben je met een g-haak van 14,50 piek na 145 keer draaien goedkoper EN VEILIGER uit! Dit lijkt mij niet zo'n grote investering, en werkt nog een stuk makkelijker werken, Zit je ook nooit zonder tie-rips!

Mark

----------


## TB

voordat ik 145 x gedraaid heb...heb ik me al 4 omgedraaid in me graf.

Maar okeej jongens...het is niet echt profi...de volgende keer zal ik ze ophangen met een paar G-haken, okeej?


TB

----------


## ralph

Als je zoals jij op veiligheid beknibbeld ligt er vanzelf iemand voortijdig in zijn graf!

Je bent in mijn ogen echt een prutser en een 1e las sukkel als je op deze minimale veiligheid bezuinigt.

Je doet toch ook stekkers aan je t4 balk? of zitten die met een kroonsteentje bij mekaar geschroefd?

wat sneu is dit zeg...

----------


## TB

dat valt wel mee ralph het stond allemaal vrij stevig en we hadden de truss aan de boven kant nog met een spanband vast, dus mocht er iets los raken bleef ie wel hangen....en jah lees me vorige post de volgende keer g-haken.

En ohwjah Ralph behandel je medemens zoals je zelf ook behandeld wilt worden....VRIEND!!!<img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle>

TB

----------


## djdabounce

Heel verstandig om G-haken te halen. Go safety.

Nou dag hoor.

----------


## Niek...

ik zie het 's nachts al voor me: met een tangetje die ty-rips door knippen, dan valt de bar bijna, enz.

Die G-haken moet je er gewoon bij bietsen/handelen wanneer je de balken koopt. Ben je nog goedkoper uit!

Greetz Niek

----------


## Jeroen

Je mag een truss ook niet met een spanband ophangen,... dat moet de daarvoor goedgekeurde steels (ijzerdraad met tuinslang) gebeuren. En JA,... die zijn duur. 

Maar JIJ wilt toch een stoere man uithangen met je dikso? 
JIJ wilt toch plaatjes kunnen draaien op een feestje? 
JIJ wilt toch apparatuur kopen? 
JIJ wilt het toch ophangen? 
JIJ krijgt er toch geld voor? 

Dus waarom zou JIJ dan geen veiligheidsmaatregelen moeten nemen terwijl de rest van Nederland dat wel moet? 
En zo zijn er nog een aantal op dit forum die net zo onveilig bezig zijn als jij, dus je bent niet de enige die deze domme fout iedere keer weer maakt, totdat er een lampje naar beneden komt zetten.

Dacht je werkelijk dat die spanband waarmee de truss opgehangen is het T-barretje vast houd als ie valt? Nahhhhhh.

Groeten,
Jeroen

&lt;-= Klik voor de sites  -=&gt;

----------


## TB

Jeroen IK heb toch al gezegd dat IK de volgende keer g-haken gebruik, dus nu wil IK er nix meer over horen!


De groeten van IK<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

TB

----------


## ralph

ik heb liever geen mensen die spullen aan tierips hangen in mijn vriendekring, laat staan in mijn directe omgeving.

Dat je het beter aan gaat pakken is zinvol. nuttige les geleerd dus

Ralph,
Sounddesigner

----------


## CyberNBD

Waar een forum al niet goed voor is <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Music Power

voor dat naar beneden storten hebben ze safety's uigevonde. maar ja moet je ze wel kopen

Greetz...Frank

----------


## djdabounce

Tja gezond lijkt me het niet als je een t4 bar op je harses krijgt maar TB heeft al gezegt zich te beteren dus voel ik me weer een stuk veiliger op straat<img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>

Nou dag hoor.

----------


## -Dj-

> citaat:
> in dj`s profiel staat dat hij 19 is maar dat betwijfel ik aan dat domme gezwets te zien lijkt hij wel 11 of 12.



Is geen gezwets, geloof je het soms niet ?
Hmmm rare gast ben je.

-----------------------
Hold always one bullet in your pocket not for the enemy but for yourself.

----------


## -Dj-

> citaat:
> zo zo onze -dj- drazz kapt ermee hij is gestopt met zijn drive-in
> al zijn spullen zijn te koop op de snuffelsite



Goed gelezen jonge. Ik ga werken bij een landelijk FM zender die vanaf maart van start gaat. Dus ben ik gestopt met mijn drive-in show. 22 Maart 2002 is de opening met Dj Tiesto maar ja je hoort het vanzelf wel. Snap ook niet dat jullie mensen beoordelen op hoe ze hier zijn. Je moet ze maar eerst in het echt ontmoeten dan val ik best mee, maar ja who cares

[Edit= Hmmm een hele topic over mij waar heb ik dat aan verdiend, maar ja ik ga niet weg hier ik ga alleen minder posten alleen nuttige dingen.. goede instelling of niet ?]

-----------------------
Hold always one bullet in your pocket not for the enemy but for yourself.

----------


## FiëstaLj

Tsja... als je je er aan houdt !

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## TB

Jah jongens ben een beginner zelf ik moet nog dingen leren<img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle>

TB

----------


## djdabounce

Ja -dj- je hebt gelijk. Iedereen op deze forum is fout en jij bent de enigste die goed is. Ik geloof dat iedereen wel zijn excuses aan mag bieden aan deze jongen. Waar gaat het heen met deze forum <img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle>.

Nou dag hoor.

----------


## -Dj-

> citaat:
> Ja -dj- je hebt gelijk. Iedereen op deze forum is fout en jij bent de enigste die goed is. Ik geloof dat iedereen wel zijn excuses aan mag bieden aan deze jongen. Waar gaat het heen met deze forum <img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle>.
> 
> Nou dag hoor.



staat dat er  ?? Zeg ik dat iedereen hier fout is ?? neuh hoor vind ik niet

-----------------------
Hold always one bullet in your pocket not for the enemy but for yourself.

----------


## R. den Ridder

Hallo daar,

Da's al nr.2 die bekeerd word....

zo'n twee jaar geleden heb ik ook nog mijn excuses aan Menno gemaild omdat ik wel erg gevaarlijk omging met het vliegen van dingen.

Sindsdien heb ik mijn leven gebeterd hoor!

Groeten,
Ralph

----------


## DeMennooos

idd en sindsdien ben je goed bezig <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
Zo zie je maar dat dit forum ook een opvoedkundige werking heeft... Soms

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Niek...

Ik ben echt niet bekeerd, en irriteer me ook soms aan bepaalde uitspraken van -DJ-, alhoewel: niet alleen -DJ-. 

NOBODY'S PERFECT!

Ik wens -DJ- veel succes bij zijn nieuwe werkgever!

Greetz Niek

----------


## Prive_backup

what do you say to the dj????????????

F$CK YOU  :Smile: 

niet lullig bedoeld

----------


## Niek...

Meer Bier???

Greetz Niek

----------


## ralph

He -DJ-;

Paar vraagjes. Jij stelt:




> citaat:
> Goed gelezen jonge. Ik ga werken bij een landelijk FM zender die vanaf maart van start gaat. Dus ben ik gestopt met mijn drive-in show. 22 Maart 2002 is de opening met Dj Tiesto maar ja je hoort het vanzelf wel. Snap ook niet dat jullie mensen beoordelen op hoe ze hier zijn. Je moet ze maar eerst in het echt ontmoeten dan val ik best mee, maar ja who cares



1. Hoe gaat die zender heten, doe ook ff de FM frequentie

2. Als ik mensen niet mag beoordelen op wat ze hier zelf zeggen, waarop moet ik dan reageren op dit forum?

3. Als je in het echt best meevalt, doe dan eens wat vaker alsof het hier "echt"is! kan dat?

Wat ga je bij die zender voor werk doen?

Ralph,
Sounddesigner

----------


## Mark

Landelijke FM zender???

Als Yorin, 538, radio10FM, NoordzeeFM etc. al geen landelijke frequenties kunnen krijgen... Hun dan wel!??!

Mark

----------


## flordan

Hmm... ik denk dat mister -dj- via zijn pappa aan het baantje komt, 
Functie omschrijving: misschien koffiejongen voor als tiesto komt? 

maruh om verder te gaan: Geopend door Tiesto himselve.. hmmm duss... als je 5000 gulden neer legd dan opent die nog de deur voor me als ik thuis kom, en dan komt die ook nog ff bij mij op de kamer draaien, dussuh.. dat zegt natuurlijk geen reet... 

Ennuh, idd welke Radio is het dan grote vriend? daar ben ik zeer geinteresseerd in nl. 

Om verder te gaan: Volgens mij ben jij een van die mensen waaraan ik zo'n hekel heb.. van die: Ik heb 2 huis-tuin-keuken cd-spelers en een mengapaneel dus ik ben een DJ!! Als jij je dezelfde titel geeft als Tiesto, jurgen en noem maar op, ik zie het dan als een soort titel dat je moet verdienen, dan vind ik dat okee als je dat niveau haalt of ietsjes daaronder zit, maaruh ik betwijfel dat bij jou, en daarnaast vind ik  het al helemaal DOM dat je dan ook nog eens heel hard schreeuwt dat je een "DJ" bent, alleen maar omdat je geilt op de naam "DJ"... oh wat een hekel heb ik aan deze mensen... 

Uiteraard mijn excuses als ik het fout heb, en je de titel DJ wel waard bent... al betwijfel ik dat...

Anti: ik heb 2 huis-tuin-keuken-cd-spelers en een 2kanaals-2ehands-mengpaneeltje dus ik ben ook een DJ!

----------

